# Humminbird 727 mit Quadra Beam Geber



## seejörg (12. März 2007)

Ich bin interessiert am oben genannten Echolot. Da ich es auch in relativ flachen Gewässer einsetzen möchte würde ich gern den zusätzlichen 90° Winkel nutzen. In der Beschreibung beim Humminbird 727 heißt es, das bei diesen Gerät der Quadra Beam Geber unterstützt wird. Was heißt das in der Praxis?
Das Humminbird 737 mit dem Quadra Beam Geber sendet serienmäßig  455 khz beim 90° Winkel  . Macht das Humminbird 727 es auch wenn ich den Quadra Beam Geber montiere, oder welchen Sinn macht sonst der Anbau dieses Gebers.
Gruß seejörg#h


----------



## Achmin (14. März 2007)

*AW: Humminbird 727 mit Quadra Beam Geber*

Hallo, seejörg!

Alle Geräte, die auch wahlweise mit QuadraBeam-Geber genutzt werden Können, haben eine Sonarfrequenz von 200, 83 oder 455kHz.
So habe ich das jedenfalls auf der Seite von Humminbird gesehen. 
Ich meine hier speziell die Seite mit den Gerätedaten der 700er Serie. Ob jetzt Dein 727 das auch macht, weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Das kann man aber da nach sehen.
Ich denke, dass, wenn diese Technik wirklich funktioniert und ein Kegel von 90° effektiv nach Fisch abgesucht wird, dieses Gerät für Flachwasser gut geeignet ist. 
Schau mal nach auf den Seiten von Humminbird. Ich hab sie mir übersetzen lassen. Ging bei mir ganz gut.

Ich interessiere mich auch für ein Gerät von H..
Allerdings bislang speziell für das 787c2 combo.
Ich habe auch das Erfordernis, dass mein Gerät in geringer Tiefe(sogar 2-6m) einen ausreichend großen Korridor ausleuchten muß, damit die Verwendung eines Lotes zum Finden eines Fisches überhaupt Sinn hat.
Daneben will ich es für die Ostsee nutzen und hierbei eins haben, mit dem ich ggf. auch Dorsche bei bis zu 20m Tiefe wirklich erkennen kann.
Das soll jedenfalls das 787 mit 4000W Spitzensendeleistung können.

Ich habe mich hierüber mit einem namhaften Händler unterhalten, der mich erst auf die Geräte von Humminbird gebracht hat. Vorher hatte ich - wie wohl die meisten - nur nach Lowrance geguckt.

Mich würde ja mal brennend interessieren, ob diese Technik, die ja offenbar neu ist, auch in der Praxis funktioniert.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß, Armin!


----------



## seejörg (14. März 2007)

*AW: Humminbird 727 mit Quadra Beam Geber*

Danke Armin, für die Antwort.#6 
Du hast dir die Bedienungsanleitung übersetzen lassen, dann kannst du mir bestimmt auch sagen ob man beim Quadra Beam Geber die 455 khz Funktion auch abschalten kann, so das nur 60°gesendet werden.
Grüsse von seejörg#h


----------

